# WLC-WSC Differences



## py3ak (Oct 8, 2010)

What are the principal points of difference between the Larger and the Shorter Catechisms? I am already aware of the fact that one is larger (and more detailed) and one is shorter. I am looking for differences like the fact that the WLC speaks of Christ as our Mediator (WLC-Q. 35) and the Shorter Catechism speaks of Him as our Redeemer (WSC-Q. 21). I don't expect to find any contradictions, I am simply interested in the slightly different tack taken in each one and how this might speak to their complementary purposes.


----------



## Phil D. (Oct 8, 2010)

Ruben, I would recommend Morton Smith's, Harmony of the Westminster Confession and Catechisms, as it directly addresses this very matter.

Best regards, 

Phil D.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks, Phil, I will hope to get that volume soon. Any highlights you remember?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 8, 2010)

See these studies:
Carruthers on the Shorter Catechism
"The Making of the Westminster Larger Catechism" by Chad B. Van Dixhoorn


----------



## py3ak (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks, Chris: those promise to be very helpful.

I do note that Van Dixhoorn is not quite accurate and a little behind the times on one point. There are 4 commentaries on the Larger Catechism: Thomas Ridgely, J.G. Vos, Joe Morecraft (very new, of course) and Chuck Baynard.


----------



## Phil D. (Oct 8, 2010)

py3ak said:


> Thanks, Phil, I will hope to get that volume soon. Any highlights you remember?



Sorry, Ruben, but I mainly recall it as a teaching aid that was used by a Sunday School teacher I knew. It seemed to be helpful to him in addressing the same kind of questions you asked.


Best regards, 

Phil D.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 8, 2010)

That sounds really excellent, Phil: thanks for the recommendation. I'll add it to my wishlist.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 8, 2010)

It is a five year old article I think at least; Carruthers is much older of course.


py3ak said:


> Thanks, Chris: those promise to be very helpful.
> 
> I do note that Van Dixhoorn is not quite accurate and a little behind the times on one point. There are 4 commentaries on the Larger Catechism: Thomas Ridgely, J.G. Vos, Joe Morecraft (very new, of course) and Chuck Baynard.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes, I saw in a note that Vos' lectures were _hopefully_ to be republished later that year. It's a very nice change that the quantity of writing on the Larger Catechism has more than doubled - considering Morecraft's 5000 pages perhaps we should say that it has much more than doubled.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes; a certain Baggins is reviewing recent WLC literature for _The Confessional Presbyterian _6 (2010); feverishly in the home stretch I hope to be out late in the year.


py3ak said:


> Yes, I saw in a note that Vos' lectures were _hopefully_ to be republished later that year. It's a very nice change that the quantity of writing on the Larger Catechism has more than doubled - considering Morecraft's 5000 pages perhaps we should say that it has much more than doubled.


----------



## nwink (Oct 12, 2010)

The article by Dixhoorn linked above is excellent.


----------



## MW (Oct 12, 2010)

One significant difference is the doctrine of the church which pervades the Larger Catechism. There are specific questions related to the church in the Larger which are not included in the Shorter. Further, questions relative to specific subjects are oriented to "believers" in the Shorter but to the "church" in the Larger. Finally, the treatment of the means of grace are focussed around ecclesiastical administration in the Larger whereas personal appropriation is the focus of the Shorter.


----------

